

Facebook tells drag queens to use their legal names or lose their profiles - llamataboot
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/facebook-demands-drag-queens-change-names/

======
llamataboot
Is FB really going down the "real names only" road after people spent years
educating Google+ on why it is a bad ideas?

